# SRAM Exogram crankset 10-speed <-> 11-speed compatibility



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

can the exogram 2X10 Red crankset be used in the Red22 2X11 configuration?
If not, is the difference in the rings or the cranset itself?
My goal is to use the Red crank with Q-Rings in Red22 setup and the preference would be to reuse my older Exogram 2X10 Red crank with appropriate Q-rings.
Any info is appreciated


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

see here:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/sram-red-10spd-vs-11spd-chainrings-313067.html


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

It's the chainrings, if anything, that matter. 11 speed chains work fine on 9/10 speed chainrings, so whether the Q-rings shift well or not has more to do with them being Q-rings than what type of chain they're designed for. None of Rotor's rings, round or oval, shift miraculously, and the oval rings are worse. But the Red FD is great, so you might be very happy with the set up.


----------

